# How often do I clip my rabbits' nails?



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it every 6 weeks like for dogs? My bunns are overdue for a manicure . I want to get the "curl" shape out of their nails ASAP.


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

I usually clip mine whenever I notice they are getting long. If they have white nails you can usually see how far they are from the quick.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 7, 2011)

its hard to say cuz some of my buns nails grow faster then the others...
clip as needed...if they havent been clipped in awhile then their quick could have grown out with the nail . just do a little at a time every couple of weeks to let the quick shrink back....if they have light nails(white,or horn) its cake...but my black nailed bunnies are hella.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay thank. My buns' nails on their back feet havent groen that long but their front paws need to be clipped.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 7, 2011)

I usually clip about once a month. I do check the nails more often though. 

One that I have noticed for black nails is that they get smoother in the inside the closer you get to the quick. You should take a little bit off at a time and look at the inside of the nail.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 7, 2011)

I do nail trimming every two weeks. One weekend it is the cats, the next it is the bunnies. I just take the little sharp tip off. That way there are no accidental scratches. It also really gets them used to dealing with it so over time it is not a big deal. Granted the treat after the trim probably helps cultivate a positive attitude as well.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 9, 2011)

Monthly or so. You might want to go more often if they are starting to curl so that you can get the quick to recede a bit.


----------

